# Crappy dubstep i made :(



## NoFoibles (Mar 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;OGdFeTYXVZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGdFeTYXVZQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 28, 2011)

lol i suck


----------



## STB (Mar 28, 2011)

Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 30, 2011)

lol


----------



## Cam (Mar 30, 2011)

When making music, you really shouldn't distribute anything you consider crappy. I mean if you make something just for shits and giggles then fine, do whatever you want with it. But if you're making a serious attempt in making music, you should keep it a work in progress until you find you can proudly distribute it (even if it possibly still does suck to other people).

Now as far as this dubstep goes, holy fuck. What program did you use to make this? The whole song seems rather empty, and the cheesy MIDI instruments don't exactly help x3

With the bassline wobbles, they are a bassline for a reason. Dont try and make them go into a high pitch, or you will lose their bass factor (not that they had much to begin with anyways).

Maybe you should try working with a sample, rather than attempting to make your own. Download a song, and revamp it so you can add whatever you want to add to it.


----------



## Hir (Mar 31, 2011)

welp


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2011)

You didn't have to specify that it was a crappy dubstep, I just assumed that it was crap when I read "dubstep".


----------



## Variasam2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Your audio buggery does not amuse. Dear god what is this


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> You didn't have to specify that it was a crappy dubstep, I just assumed that it was crap when I read "dubstep".


 
That about sums it up.


----------

